# Error Message: Zlib error (-3): incorect data check



## valisoft (Sep 24, 2008)

Helo:wave:

Today I tried to play FlatOut 2 and this error message: "Zlib error (-3): incorect data check" when is loading a map, I've played this game for allmost an year and this error has never apear, last time I've install Windows was a month a go, and I have played FlatOut 2 several times on this Windows. 

Can someone help me ? I like this game.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

If the game has previously worked and you've made no hardware changes or updated any system files or drivers that could have caused a problem, try reinstalling the game.

There is a program available that tests the FlatOut2 files for errors. It works on the European and US versions. More details *here*.


----------



## valisoft (Sep 24, 2008)

I have tried that program and it seems that the file "fo2a.bfs" its broken, so I have reinstall the game, the seme error apears, on that site someone said that Zlib error isn't caused by corrupted files, so I started the game on Vista and all the maps are loading with no problems, then I foud out that zlib error is an XP problem only.

Thanks for that site


----------

